# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Microsoft Windows  >  windows installer

## rahelsurshi

hello 
Can sombody help with my windows installer? I canґt install any program with windows installer. Were can I get the program? What can I do to get the program back?

----------


## Rene-gad

Hello rahelsurshi,
It's a wrong area for this question, TIW your topic was moved.



> Were can I get the program?


Here: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...8-de776fd4138c

----------

